# January Outing ???????



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I haven't heard anything definite on a January Outing yet. I finally have some weekends off and could possibly make an outing either Jan 18-20th or 26-28th. 

I am game for most anywhere but if Chef can hook us up with lodging I would like to head there. I even have the wife talked into it but she will most likely only go if she can stay in a hot tub room. Plus we have a trailer in Welston (campground closed though until April) and she is somewhat familiar with the area giving her something to do while I am on the river.

Any ideas would be great. I even like the idea of fishing the St. Joe if someone is familiar with the river. I like the notion of fishing a new river but need lodging info. Let's get this thing going so we can be ready and I can start working some overtime to have $$$$ on hand.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I am also awaiting when the next outing is and where. I like the idea of the st joe! So guys, when is the next outing?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Again, I don't mind the St Joe idea as long as we have someone familiar with the river..... reasonable lodging is a plus also.


----------

